# The VW road trip



## MalloryJen (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently found this site and oh my god! it's awesome. I've been traveling the us in my VW bus and now am looking for a train hopping buddy. I'm in savannah now and am looking to head to nola very soon. As far as stories, please check out thevwroadtrip.blogspot.com. Its full of my personal travel stories from this past year. 

i would love to get to know more travelers and join some of you on a trip soon!


----------



## Detrivore (Dec 25, 2010)

Cool, also VW obsessed. My 4th one just blew up a week ago


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

I love VWs but havent driven for 6 years.

maybe I'll do it again one day.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

MalloryJen said:


> I recently found this site and oh my god! it's awesome. I've been traveling the us in my VW bus and now am looking for a train hopping buddy. I'm in savannah now and am looking to head to nola very soon. As far as stories, please check out thevwroadtrip.blogspot.com. Its full of my personal travel stories from this past year.
> 
> i would love to get to know more travelers and join some of you on a trip soon!



You'll meet plenty of folks, trust me.


----------

